# Twins Pitching



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Twins pitchers sure went in the tank at Chicago.Chicago had 15 hits Sunday, including six doubles, after getting 16 hits in each of the first two games. It's the first time since June 1932 that the White Sox have had at least 15 hits in three games in a row.Slowey was aweful today.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Twin's pitching has been struggling for 2 weeks now. Only once in the last 4 series has a Twins starter even seen the 7th inning...and that was against the Royals. More often we're seeing only 4 or 5 innings an outing which has absolutely punished the bullpen.

And lets face it, Livan's beautiful carriage has officially turned into a pumpkin. The clock stroked midnight a couple of weeks ago. In his last three starts his era is north of 9.00 and opposing teams OPS is around .885. Boof is a better starting pitcher than Livan.

Our Neshekless bullpen is a disaster. Rincon needs to be outright released and we can't be SO friggin worried that our middling-talent relievers like Brian Bass may get claimed off of waivers that we have to carry 13 arms!

Unfortunately, pitching isn't our only problem either...the disappointments in the lineup are nearly as frustrating w/ the likes of Lamb, Harris, Young, Kubel and Cuddy. Giving Bartlett away in the TB trade looks increasingly worse every time you hear Gordo call another hit between a diving Harris and Lamb. Harris does not have the range or defensive capability to be a SS. Neither Harris or Lamb are overcoming their defensive inability by being impressive in the slightest at the plate.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> And lets face it, Livan's beautiful carriage has officially turned into a pumpkin. The clock stroked midnight a couple of weeks ago. In his last three starts his era is north of 9.00 and opposing teams OPS is around .885. Boof is a better starting pitcher than Livan.


Maybe it's finally time for Boof and Livan to switch roles. Dick said it best, it was like it was batting practice for Cleveland tonight.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They cut Rincon yesterday.He basically hasn't been a major league pitcher since he was caught using steroids.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Funny...no one is *****ing about pitching now...LOL.

Tough one for Baker last night though, 0 R and 7 K and a no decision. Proof we can play with the big girls in Boston.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah it hurt to leave the bases loaded twice. :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think Gardy screwed up last night. First by taking Baker out and then by pitching to Manny. IMO he should have walked Manny and hope for a double play ball. Never let their best player beat you! :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Funny...no one is b*tching about pitching now...LOL.
> 
> Tough one for Baker last night though, 0 R and 7 K and a no decision. Proof we can play with the big girls in Boston.


No complaining lately as we've gotten great performances out of our starting 5, but that doesn't mean improvements can't be made. Even with his recent successful outings, Livan is getting by on smoke, mirrors, and solid defense. You simple cannot continue winning games when you are allowing an opponent BA of around .340. I stand by my punkin' statement.

With Crain's pitching much improved since May, our Reyes, Crain, Guerrier, Nathan pen is solid. Hopefully Boof is getting his mind right and Bass...should mop up.

And somehow our punching Judy offense is putting big numbers on the scoreboard at a regular rate. We shall see if our outstanding hitting with RISP can be sustained.

At any rate, the last month of baseball has been great, riddled with drama and excitement.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I think Gardy screwed up last night. First by taking Baker out and then by pitching to Manny. IMO he should have walked Manny and hope for a double play ball. Never let their best player beat you! :eyeroll:


Here is Gardy's reply to that......

"How's Manny been doing lately?" Gardenhire said.

Ramirez had batted .161 (5-for-31) with 13 strikeouts on Boston's just-completed 3-7 road trip.

"We'll take our chances," Gardenhire said. "He's a great hitter, but you don't want to walk him and get to the next guy. Keep putting more people on base at this ballpark, I don't think that's too wise either. Manny, Lowell, and then [Kevin] Youkilis -- pick your poison."

As far as Baker goes......after 94 pitches,he told the coaches he was "out of gas."


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I still disagree with Gardy on Manny. I probably would agree if there were no outs but with one out you gotta setup for the double play.

And what the hell is Baker outta gas after 94 pitches, come on grow a pair and earn your money. They treat these starters with kid gloves now days! :eyeroll:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

KEN W said:


> As far as Baker goes......after 94 pitches,he told the coaches he was "out of gas."


You could tell that he was out of gas in the 7th. I was just hoping he would get out of that inning because they were really teeing off on his stuff. When Bass faced Manny it seemed that he threw 5 or 6 fastballs in a row. Why not mix it up a little? 
Anyway, I guess I can't complain too much being that the the Twins are on quite an incredible run right now. Now if we can just get the White Sux to loose a few.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

What the heck is going on tonight? Again Gardy pitches to Manny with 1st open and one out. And why is Guerrier left in the game to face so many hitters when he is obviously struggling? :******:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

jgat said:


> What the heck is going on tonight? Again Gardy pitches to Manny with 1st open and one out. And why is Guerrier left in the game to face so many hitters when he is obviously struggling? :ticked:


Exactly!

Oh wait, Manny has been struggling, he won the game for them Monday night and tied the game tonight! Yeah let's keep pitching to him! :eyeroll:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

jgat said:


> What the heck is going on tonight? Again Gardy pitches to Manny with 1st open and one out. And why is Guerrier left in the game to face so many hitters when he is obviously struggling? :ticked:


I was thinking that they should pull him also, he was out there too long.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Down 9 right now, I cannot wait until they get out of Boston!!!

BOSTON uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I really thought they were going to pull a 2 out rally down 13 in the 9th, but Punto struck out swinging.


----------

